# finally got my mice



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

got my first 3 mice today 1 male to 2 female. located a high quality breeder and bought some show stock. i purchased a female black&tan which he said he would even show himself. she is stunning and rich in colour. i then got 2 siamese, 1 being the male however the male has "splashed" genes. i am not breeding for show but more quality and to get nice siamese mice. ill post pics up later to show all!

The breeder i got them from was yankeedoodlestud.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Goodness. Congratulations.  I hope they do very well for you.

I'm trying not to be too jealous of mousers in the UK just now. lol So many breeders, such a small driving distance.

Waiting on pictures. 
Zanne


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

congrats  enjoy them .... id love a black tan myself


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

My male is a satin coat also! looking forward to breeding these guys.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they sound good, pictures would be nice


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Right here are pics, taken with phone so not great and they never stay still:

Tan doe:




































Siamese doe:



























Satin siamese/splashed buck:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all beautiful ... loving the buck


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Love the coat on the black & tan.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If your siamese is not visually splashed then it doesn't have any splashed genes. Splashed is a dominant gene and only shows up when two c-dilutes are present. Siamese mice are ch/ch, so they are c-diluted. If that mouse had a splashed gene it would therefore show it. You won't produce any splashed mice using that siamese, it is a normal siamese.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

even better as i want to focus on siamese anyway!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I love the Satin Siamese he is gorgeous!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

reecef said:


> even better as i want to focus on siamese anyway!


Happy to be of assistance


----------

